# Opposites



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

Close ~ Open


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2019)

High ~ Low


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2019)

*Mine - Yours

*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2019)

Even ~  Odd


----------



## chic (Oct 9, 2019)

bored - excited


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

*Quiet - Loud 

*


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 9, 2019)

*Gruntled - Disgruntled*


----------



## chic (Oct 9, 2019)

?^

happy - morose


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 9, 2019)

Kind ~ Mean


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 9, 2019)

love-hate


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 9, 2019)

Boys  ~ Girls


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 9, 2019)

dry - wet


----------



## tinytn (Oct 9, 2019)

*Hot ~ Cold*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 10, 2019)

Dead - alive


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 11, 2019)

Walk ~ Run


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2019)

Always  ~  Never


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 20, 2019)

Before - After


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2019)

Ask  ~  Answer


----------



## chic (Nov 1, 2019)

tell - conceal


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2019)

Together ~ Apart


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2019)

Perpicacious -  Hebetudinous


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 1, 2019)

Start ~ Finish


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2019)

Thick ~ Thin


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 2, 2019)

Win ~ Loose


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2019)

Ally  ~ Enemy


----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2019)

combustible - stable


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Shut ~ Open


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2019)

Shy - Outgoing


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Enormous ~ Teenie


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 6, 2019)

*Men ~ Women*


----------



## chic (Nov 7, 2019)

obese - skinny


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2019)

Admit -  Deny


----------



## tinytn (Nov 15, 2019)

Yes ~ No


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2019)

Enter  ~  Exit


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2019)

Innie ~ Outtie


----------



## chic (Nov 17, 2019)

stay-leave


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2019)

Dawn  ~  Sunset


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)

Dawn ~ Dusk


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2019)

Rich ~ Poor


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Broke ~ Fixed


----------



## chic (Nov 24, 2019)

happy - morose


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 26, 2019)

Pleased ~ Disappointed


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 26, 2019)

Arrive  ~  Depart


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2019)

Find ~ Disappear


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2019)

For  ~  Against


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2019)

Pro ~ Con


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Soft ~ Hard


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 28, 2019)

Irony  ~    Wrinkly


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Smooth ~ Rough


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

Small ~ Tiny


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 3, 2020)

known  noun


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

Loquacious - Taciturn


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 3, 2020)

*Sit ~ Stand*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 3, 2020)

Dark  ~  Light


----------



## tinytn (Feb 3, 2020)

*Up ~ Down*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 3, 2020)

*Agree ~Oppose  *


----------



## chic (Feb 4, 2020)

ascend - descend


----------



## Sunny (Feb 4, 2020)

Win - Lose


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 4, 2020)

Yes ~ No


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

Giant  ~  Tiny


----------



## tinytn (Feb 5, 2020)

*Tiny?    ~ Huge *


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 6, 2020)

Black  ~  White


----------



## chic (Feb 6, 2020)

agree - dispute


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2020)

Loud ~ Quiet


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)

Over ~ Under


----------



## chic (Feb 7, 2020)

loop - knot


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)

Tight ~ Loose


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 9, 2020)

Right  ~  Left


----------



## tinytn (Feb 9, 2020)

*Weak ~  Strong*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 9, 2020)

Soft ~ Hard


----------



## tinytn (Feb 9, 2020)

*Shy ~ Outgoing *


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 10, 2020)

Hungry ~ Thirsty


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 10, 2020)

Arrive  ~  Leave


----------



## chic (Feb 10, 2020)

fasten - loosen


----------



## Wren (Feb 16, 2020)

Loosen - Tighten


----------



## chic (Feb 16, 2020)

twist - straighten


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 17, 2020)

Long - Short


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 17, 2020)

skinny - plump


----------



## chic (Feb 18, 2020)

awake - asleep


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

Niece ~ Nephew


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Rural ~ Urban


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 7, 2020)

Mother ~ Father


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Antonym ~ Synonym


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 10, 2020)

New ~ Old


----------



## chic (Mar 17, 2020)

adventurous - timid


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Top ~ Bottom


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 17, 2020)

write ~ print


----------



## Lashann (Apr 17, 2020)

Dry - wet


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Long ~ Short


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2020)

Short-tall


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 28, 2020)

Pen ~ Pencil


----------



## Lashann (May 15, 2020)

*Introvert - Extrovert*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 15, 2020)

Aunt ~ Uncle


----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)

Melt ~ Freeze


----------



## Lashann (May 16, 2020)

*Dull  -  Shiny*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 16, 2020)

*In ~ Out*


----------



## Lashann (May 17, 2020)

*Smooth - Rough*


----------



## JustBonee (May 17, 2020)

Ask  ~  Answer


----------



## Lashann (May 18, 2020)

*Light - Heavy*


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2020)

Back - Front


----------



## Lashann (May 19, 2020)

*Sure - Undecided*


----------



## Lewkat (May 19, 2020)

silly-serious


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

focused ~ lackadaisical


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

Forget ~ Remember


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2020)

Admit  ~  Deny


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 21, 2020)

Cry  Laugh


----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)

Sober ~ Drunk


----------



## Lashann (May 22, 2020)

*Awake - Asleep*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)

Thick & Thin


----------



## Lashann (May 24, 2020)

*On  - Off*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)

nothing ~ everything


----------



## peramangkelder (May 27, 2020)

Plain - Flavoured


----------



## mike4lorie (May 27, 2020)

complicated ~ simple


----------



## Lashann (May 28, 2020)

*Straight - Crooked*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 29, 2020)

glass ~ cup


----------



## Lashann (Jun 2, 2020)

*Thoughtful - Inconsiderate*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2020)

*Amateur  ~  Professional*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 5, 2020)

*Go - Stop*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)

Noisy ~ Quiet


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)

Quite-loud


----------



## Lashann (Jun 7, 2020)

*Soprano - Bass*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 7, 2020)

*Yes - No*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 8, 2020)

Back - Front


----------



## Lashann (Jun 8, 2020)

*Smile - Frown*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2020)

Up  ~  Down


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

Over ~ Under


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 12, 2020)

Allow  ~  Forbid


----------



## Lashann (Jun 13, 2020)

*Bland  - Spicy*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2020)

Dawn  ~  Sunset


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 15, 2020)

Empty - Full


----------



## Lashann (Jun 15, 2020)

*Audible  -  Inaudible*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 20, 2020)

Always  ~  Never


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 21, 2020)

Forwards - Backwards


----------



## joybelle (Jun 26, 2020)

Simple - Complicated


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2020)

*Dim  ~  Bright*


----------



## joybelle (Jun 27, 2020)

Fresh - Rotten


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 28, 2020)

Under - Over


----------



## joybelle (Jun 28, 2020)

Legible - Illegible


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 29, 2020)

Legitimate - Illegitimate


----------



## Lashann (Jul 2, 2020)

*Real  -  Fake*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

Sweet - Sour


----------



## Lashann (Jul 3, 2020)

*Sturdy  -  Fragile*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 5, 2020)

Naive - Street-Smart


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2020)

Hello ~ Good-bye


----------



## Lashann (Jul 7, 2020)

*Wrinkled - Ironed*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 7, 2020)

Cranky - Happy


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)

boiling ~ freezing


----------



## Lashann (Jul 11, 2020)

*Knowledgeable  -  Ignorant*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 13, 2020)

Energetic - Lethargic


----------



## tinytn (Jul 13, 2020)

*Day and night*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)

Tree & Bush


----------



## Lashann (Jul 17, 2020)

*Overcast  -  Sunny*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 17, 2020)

Sunny - Cloudy


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)

hungry ~ full


----------



## Lashann (Jul 19, 2020)

*Easy  -  Complicated*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 19, 2020)

Complicated - Hard


----------



## joybelle (Jul 22, 2020)

Shallow - Deep


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2020)

Fast ~ Slow


----------



## joybelle (Jul 22, 2020)

Ignorant - knowledgable


----------



## Lashann (Jul 24, 2020)

*Relaxed  -  Apprehensive*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2020)

Up--Down


----------



## joybelle (Jul 24, 2020)

Happy - Miserable


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2020)

Dumb ~ Smart


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 25, 2020)

Funny--crazy


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2020)

hard ~ soft


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 26, 2020)

Kind--Mean


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2020)

Cup ~ glass


----------



## Treacle (Jul 26, 2020)

*Wet -dry*


----------



## Treacle (Jul 28, 2020)

Weak - Strong


----------



## joybelle (Jul 29, 2020)

Grumpy - Happy


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 29, 2020)

Tired--Bubbly


----------



## Lashann (Aug 3, 2020)

*Close  -  Far*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 3, 2020)

Old--Young


----------



## Treacle (Aug 3, 2020)

Wild - Tame


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)

uncooked ~ cooked


----------



## Lashann (Aug 5, 2020)

*Front - Back*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)

washer ~ dryer


----------



## joybelle (Aug 8, 2020)

Backward - Forward


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2020)

hot ~ cold


----------



## Lashann (Aug 17, 2020)

*Graceful - Awkward*


----------



## Treacle (Aug 17, 2020)

Easy - Difficult


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2020)

*On - Off*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 17, 2020)

*Wrinkled - Ironed*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)

fruit & vegetables


----------



## Treacle (Aug 21, 2020)

Loud - Quiet


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 23, 2020)

Soft - Hard


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)

firm ~ saggy


----------



## Lashann (Aug 26, 2020)

*Organic - Non organic*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2020)

East ~  West


----------



## Lashann (Aug 27, 2020)

*Vague - Transparent*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2020)

Cold-hot


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)

satisfied ~ dissatisfied


----------



## Lashann (Aug 28, 2020)

*Smile - Frown*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)

near ~  far


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 2, 2020)

Long - Short


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 2, 2020)

*North-South*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 5, 2020)

South- East


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2020)

pave road ~ dirt road


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 9, 2020)

Circle - Square


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2020)

*Small - Large*


----------



## Lashann (Sep 9, 2020)

*Fresh - Stale*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2020)

ugly ~ pretty


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 13, 2020)

Positive - Negative


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2020)

Admit  ~  Deny


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 14, 2020)

Truth - Fiction


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2020)

truck ~ car


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 16, 2020)

Glass -  Plastic


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 20, 2020)

Few  ~  Many


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 20, 2020)

Ignite.....Extinguish


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 20, 2020)

Old - New


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)

Believer - Heretic


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 23, 2021)

Entry - Exit


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 23, 2021)

asleep-awake


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2021)

Can we make this an A-Z game, which helps avoid repetitions? 

Adoration - Antipathy

B


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

Busy - Bored

I am not sure about the suggestion, even though it's a very good one, @Sunny 
Because I had to think quite some time, in order to come up with one, even though I love words and challenges.
It *might* be too tedious or difficult for some to enjoy the fun of a game. 

Unless perhaps we make  *just the first* word of the pair alphabetical, and not the  opposite, that pairs with it.? 
Anyone, or you,  have additional input on this? 

*C ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2021)

Sure, first word alphabetized works also (You get extra points if both words start with that letter.)  

Caring - Criminal

D


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Sure, first word alphabetized works also (You get extra points if both words start with that letter.)


I love that idea.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2021)

D
Desperate - Calm  (^^^ No extra credit for me on this one!)

E


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 26, 2021)

Exists - Erased

F


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2021)

first - final

g


----------



## Sunny (Jun 28, 2021)

Giggling - Griefstricken

H


----------



## joybelle (Jul 10, 2021)

Helper - Hindrance

I


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2021)

Irritation - Inspiration

J


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 11, 2021)

jubilant ~ joyless

K


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2021)

kiss - kick  

L


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 12, 2021)

legalistic ~ easygoing


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2021)

M

minimum - maximum

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2021)

*Never...Always

O*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2021)

Outstanding - Overlooked

P


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

Potential ~ Hopeless

Q


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2021)

Quiet - Quacking!  

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2021)

*Reap...Sow

S*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 14, 2021)

Sweet ~ Tart

T


----------



## Kaila (Jul 14, 2021)

tiny - tremendous

U


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 14, 2021)

unctious ~ sincere

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2021)

*Victory...Defeat

W*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2021)

Worrisome - Wonderful

x/ y/ z


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 26, 2021)

Yin  ~  Yang

Z/A


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 26, 2021)

Zig ~ Zag

A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 26, 2021)

Awake  ~  Asleep

B


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2021)

Build - Break

C


----------



## Sunny (Nov 26, 2021)

Child - Adult

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2021)

Dark ~Light


E


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2021)

Even - Odd

F


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2021)

Fake  ~   Real


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 29, 2021)

Good~Bad

H


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2021)

Hasty - Slow

I


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2021)

ILL - Healthy

J


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2021)

Just - Unjust

K


----------



## Mandee (Dec 31, 2021)

King - Queen

L


----------



## Sunny (Dec 31, 2021)

Little - Big

M


----------



## Mandee (Dec 31, 2021)

Movement - Stillness

N


----------



## Kaila (Dec 31, 2021)

New - Used

O


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

Optional - Compulsory 

P


----------



## Sunny (Jan 1, 2022)

Petite - Enormous

Q


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

Question - Answer

R


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2022)

Ragamuffin - Elegant

S


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 25, 2022)

Slow   speedy  

T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2022)

Tremendous - Tiny

U


----------



## Kaila (Jul 25, 2022)

Understood ~  Unappreciated

V


----------



## tinytn (Jul 25, 2022)

Vivid  ~ Vague

W


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

Wistful - Wizened

X


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 23, 2022)

Yearn - Yucky

Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2022)

Zippy - Sluggish

A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2022)

Ask  ~  Answer

B


----------



## tinytn (Nov 3, 2022)

Bad ~ Good

C


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 25, 2022)

Cool - Warm

D


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2022)

Daring - Timid

E


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2022)

Easy ~ Hard


----------

